# Here my verdict about Nicolas Gombert? brilliant composer but???



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

I heard his work before learning he molested a choir boys, it felt to me like he was one of the most brilliant composer, both the two naxos offerings of his.Than learn what he did at first i was disgusted and was a bit shameful to like his music, still em toward my friends, even if he is a brilliant composer this still leave me bitter since i dont approve pederant people, but i try my best to focus on his redeeming skill his music, than i said who care about hiis personal like this happen hundreds of years ago, i dont know the kid he molest even do i dont approve,

To me he is a brilliant as a composer, at the artform of motets and may have written the best motets ever, look the double cd on Beauty Farm it's one of my favorite in my collection, these motet are sing whit passion whit this incredible ensemble, so why should we dismiss his music on the fact his personnal life gone wrong.

I like is work so mutch i bought the cd on Brabant ensemble wich is great too, but here what bother me about Gombert he is a fantastic composer no doupt he appears on various compilation for obvious reason he is that good, so you focus on his music the ensemble not the man, music is music, and good music deserve to be lisen, to me Gombert his the guys who wrote the best motets
has an amateur musicologist( i said amateur since im modest) i can't and wont discard Gombert since i lisen to is music often especially the beauty farm cd the first motet is hudge and so out of this world : veni dilecta mea and the fourth motet or prime exemple of his genious.

But i can says to friend or review them the cd, since i dont wont to pass out has a pro pederant,
i told my father about it but he said exactly what i said,: who care about the man, the importance is his music first.But i wont tell my friends about it since i would get juge has suspicious since everybody hate pederant individual including me but i repeat myself clear i can't ignore his music.

The only composer that remind me of Gombert is Vaet for is obsession for the virgin mary, like Him and the vocal dissonance.So in the end i was ashamed of liking Gombert buut in the end f you dont think of what he did his music was fine and interresting....

But respecting or liking the man... nope, but respecting his work you betcha, has a menber franco-flemish composer he too important to be dismiss has an individual i dont care about him, you get the message.:tiphat:

As for his work i like

The two cd on naxos or good, one featured song has a french chanson genra) writer he was good 
has a motetist he was , he was one of the best , this i can tell you.Forgive the man but explore his music or your missing on something

But i can't and wont do him publicity on my friends, since they would perhaps think im pro pederasty,nope i like good music and his music was good that about it, this is were i drawn my conclusion

have a nice day folks.


----------



## LOLWUT (Oct 12, 2016)

Nothing like some good ol' Franco-Flemish Renaissance pederasty.


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2016)

It is a confusing world we live in, I bought many cd's from the middle ages by Philip Pickett who was centenced for 11 years for sexual abuse.Do I have to throw away my cd's?
I have no cd's from Valery Gergiev because I detest his friendship with Poetin.
By the way I keep my cd's with Philip Pickett.


----------



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

LOLWUT once again you come here to annoy me , now it's time for you sir to have a warning, like in football, carton rouge
for the *******, since you decide to annoy me on every of my post.


----------



## Ariasexta (Jul 3, 2010)

I know only 4 important early composers are known to have molested young boys: Dominique Phinot（c.1510-c.1550), Nicolas Gombert(c.1490-c.1560), Johann Rosenmuller(c.1619-c.1680), Jean Baptiste Lully(1632-1687). They all have a similar trait: being prolific and highly regarded in their times and all survived by a large considerable amount of compositions(majority of their works survived). Dominique Phinot was probably the most unfortunate one, he was excuted for obscenity recorded as sodomy. Nicolas Gombert and Johann Rosenmuller were known to have been subjected to persecution for their improper acts. Lully was protected by the king Louis XIV, as it is widely known.

Gombert was among the most emulated composers like Palestrina and Josquin Desprez during his time, even Orlando di Lasso shows influences from Gombert in his polyphonic writtings. Why even bother about their personal life since they were all sheltered by their own patrons or churches for their brilliant talents.


----------



## Ariasexta (Jul 3, 2010)

If being so sensitive about the artists personal conducts, how can people still appreciate brilliant works by the likes of Leonardo da Vinci, Lord Byron, Oscar Wildes, Jean B. Lully, Christopher Marlowe...


----------

